# If Romney Wins The Patriotic Vote...



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2012)

He will win the election...just sayin

Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..


----------



## Luissa (Sep 25, 2012)

Stupid rules


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Stupid rules



 "There is this feeling" that Dems "are kind of embarrassed by patriotism" ...Michelle Obama 

Luissa, do you find patriotism...embarrassing?


----------



## sfcalifornia (Sep 25, 2012)

There's patriotism and then there's uber-patriotism.  The uber-patriotism does get embarrassing.


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 25, 2012)

Does it follow that if he does not win.....that there aren't enough patriots in America?


----------



## editec (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..


 
Oh BS.

Don't even try wrapping Romney _the tax evader_, Romney _the draft dodger_, Romney the _I invest offshore to evade paying taxes_ scion in a US flag, lad.

He's an internationalist through and through.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 25, 2012)

This is a wonderful strategy! Mitt could claim the 47% of Americans he despises, including seniors and military members and the disabled, are not real patriots!

Appealing to patriotism is a common right wing strategy. It worked for Bush. It worked for Hitler.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> This is a wonderful strategy! Mitt could claim the 47% of Americans he despises, including seniors and military members and the disabled, are not real patriots!
> 
> Appealing to patriotism is a common right wing strategy. It worked for Bush. It worked for Hitler.



The 47% is just the latest group he alienated...the number is much higher than 47%.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 25, 2012)

Both Presidents win the patriotic vote. Voting is one of the most patriotic things we do.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

Here's a group of patriots who won't be voting for Obama - and, I'm one of them -> Veterans retreating from Barack Obama - Darren Samuelsohn - POLITICO.com


----------



## LoneLaugher (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Here's a group of patriots who won't be voting for Obama - and, I'm one of them -> Veterans retreating from Barack Obama - Darren Samuelsohn - POLITICO.com



You are not a patriot.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

LoneLaugher said:


> You are not a patriot.



More accurately, you're a goose-stepping, knuckle-dragging, uneducated anti-American piece of shit.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

47% of Americans are not Patriots


----------



## Sallow (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



Depends on which "patriots" you are talking about.

Conservatives in this country are patriotic to Israel.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 25, 2012)

I really don't get this meme at all. Who is it that is supposedly more or less patriotic than anyone else?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes, Romney is a "True Patriot"

Protesting in favor of the war and then hiding out in France with a religious deferment. It was important for other boys to fight in Nam....but not for Mitt

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/12/u...y-stood-ground-on-vietnam.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> This is a wonderful strategy! Mitt could claim the 47% of Americans he despises, including seniors and military members and the disabled, are not real patriots!
> 
> Appealing to patriotism is a common right wing strategy. It worked for Bush. It worked for Hitler.



Troll alert, troll alert...


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

Obama Admits He Is A Muslim - YouTube


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Here's a group of patriots who won't be voting for Obama - and, I'm one of them -> Veterans retreating from Barack Obama - Darren Samuelsohn - POLITICO.com



where did you serve, asswipe?


----------



## Sallow (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, Romney is a "True Patriot"
> 
> Protesting in favor of the war and then hiding out in France with a religious deferment. It was important for other boys to fight in Nam....but not for Mitt
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/12/u...y-stood-ground-on-vietnam.html?pagewanted=all



Amazing isn't it?


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> Obama Admits He Is A Muslim - YouTube



and?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Yes, Romney is a "True Patriot"
> 
> Protesting in favor of the war and then hiding out in France with a religious deferment. It was important for other boys to fight in Nam....but not for Mitt



Who does he think he is, Bill Clinton? 

Speaking of cowards, you served when/where, assmonkey?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Romney is a "True Patriot"
> ...



As the Parrot chimes in.......

You are a disgrace as an American.......stay out of Patriotic threads


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Romney is a "True Patriot"
> ...



not everyone has had the opportunity to be a combat MS like you, warbler.

 i know the kind of hell you went through, serving food 600 miles offshore in peacetime 

carry on


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> As the Parrot chimes in.......



I take it you never served. 

Am I correct?

If that's the case - shut your fucking cock-smoker regarding people serving in Vietnam, dickcheese. 

You don't speak for veterans because you're not one of us.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

"Patriot: the person who can holler the loudest without knowing what he is hollering about." Mark Twain

​


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As the Parrot chimes in.......
> ...



You dishonor those you served with

Stay out of Patriotic threads


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Mitt Romney is overwhelmingly taking the Veteran's vote.. It's not surprising. Leftists loathe the military.. They think, "Bin Laden is dead," is sound National Security.. Oh, I almost forgot.. Obama:: "Once I take office the Muslim nations will again be at peace with us."

Sheer lunacy, stupidity, naivity. LEFTISTS- Dangerous to America, Dangerous for America

Elect a real Commander-N-Chief  : Mitt Romney 2012


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> You dishonor those you served with
> 
> Stay out of Patriotic threads



You're an embarrassment to the gay community, faggot.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



And you wonder why I have negative comments on your threads.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Mitt Romney is overwhelmingly taking the Veteran's vote.. It's not surprising. Leftists loathe the military.. They think, "Bin Laden is dead," is sound National Security.. Oh, I almost forgot.. Obama:: "Once I take office the Muslim nations will again be at peace with us."
> 
> Sheer lunacy, stupidity, naivity. LEFTISTS- Dangerous to America, Dangerous for America
> 
> *Elect a real Commander-N-Chief  : Mitt Romney 2012*





Amen to that. 

Obama is loathed by the military today as much (maybe more) than we loathed Carter and Clinton during my years in the service.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Ole warbler, when in doubt his auto default is to  his obsession/fascination with homosexual male intercourse.





Warbler and friend​


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

del said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Obama Admits He Is A Muslim - YouTube
> ...



And..... Obama is a train wreck. Without his media acolytes supporting him, and running cover for him, he is as useless as a top with no spin. He's got nothing to offer besides recycled food.  Watch where you step.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

Why did the majority of campaign contributions from military personnel go to Ron Paul?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > You dishonor those you served with
> ...



Proving my point

Thanks


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Why did the majority of campaign contributions from military personnel go to Ron Paul?



That's absolute horseshit, asswipe - but, keep trying.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

No it isn't. 

But that's a great argument.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> Proving my point
> 
> Thanks



The only think you fought for in this country is freedom to suck dick wherever you choose. And that's a lot of territory, you non-serving pussy.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> No it isn't.



Yes it is, asshole. 

By the way, what "credible source" are you pulling this lie from?


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



lots of presidents have sucked

did voting for them make someone not a patriot?


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> And..... Obama is a train wreck. Without his media acolytes supporting him, and running cover for him, he is as useless as a top with no spin. He's got nothing to offer besides recycled food.  Watch where you step.



No argument about Obama and yet the election is far closer than it should be. Had the GOPers offered the voters an actual alternative to more of the same, perhaps this discussion would be moot.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Proving my point
> ...


http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/249534-if-romney-wins-the-patriotic-vote.html#post6052871
Never fails to resort to default retort.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> 47% of Americans are not Patriots



True enough.  47% are in it for what they can get out of it...


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Proving my point
> ...



Spoken like a true Republican

Thanks for contributing


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> Ole warbler, when in doubt his auto default is to  his obsession/fascination with homosexual male intercourse.



Another guy with "Dick" on his mind 24/7

Why don't you and that other non-serving turd in this thread get a room.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 47% of Americans are not Patriots
> ...



True enough..

They are only looking for government handouts and think they are victims


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > Ole warbler, when in doubt his auto default is to  his obsession/fascination with homosexual male intercourse.
> ...


Ahh, the keyboard bad ass biker fag.
Raping the taxpayer for the rest of his life just because he hid out in the galley for 20. Big fucking deal.


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



So, my husband who has served for 16 years in the U.S. Navy, including a stint in Tikrit during the Iraq war, is less of a patriot than your couch-sitting stupid pasty ass, because he's going to vote for Obama?  And I've worked for 20+ years with law enforcement efforts to reduce violent crime, and I'm not a patriot either, because I'm also going to vote for Obama?

This is why you people can't have nice things, like the presidency.


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



They believe what they hear. Sort of a lose, lose.


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will win the election...just sayin
> ...



He meant people that don't think so good, like himself.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

Someone can be exceptionally patriotic, and be gullible at the same time.   Supporting the country is patriotic.  Believing that obama has done a good job as president is being gullible.


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Obama is loathed by the military today as much (maybe more) than we loathed Carter and Clinton during my years in the service.



Maybe the retired military, but the active duty personnel, by and large, are sick and tired of being activated to dirty shitty middle eastern countries to die for political reasons.

Military Vote Seen As A Key To Capturing Virginia : It's All Politics : NPR

Money quote:



> "The military vote cannot be taken for granted," says Tyre Nelson, 42, a retired Navy lieutenant, who says he has been a lifelong Republican but this year he expects to cross party lines.
> 
> "In 2008, I voted for Sen. John McCain, but this year I am supporting President Obama for re-election," says Nelson. "He has proven that he can support veterans' issues, over the last four years, not through any sort of discourse but through actions, actual legislation."
> 
> Nelson points to improvements in military health care, and programs to hire veterans. He also highlights what he calls the recklessness of the George W. Bush administration, and the wars that cost lives and money. Nelson says those eight years cost Republicans credibility with the military.



I think the comments under the article are equally interesting:



> Sarah Dale5 days ago&#8722;
> I am a Virginia resident and a military wife. I would like to see a list of names of military spouses that have experienced their loved ones going to combat and coming back, or worse, not coming back at all, that still support a pro-war, pro-military agenda.
> 
> While some military families might rely on a bloated defense budget for their livelihood, I can't imagine that any of those people who are pro-war have had the experience of going to combat themselves or watching what a family member goes through after returning from combat. After going through that, how could you still support war?







> Jim Harrell5 days ago&#8722;
> 
> I am a retired colonel, who also happened to serve in Iraq. My view is that the Republican Party walked away from me. The war in Iraq was commenced against all the best advice of military experts and thinkers, including many retired flag officers. In 2008, John McCain, a man who has given so much for this nation, walked away from his "maverick" ideas about going to war only when it made sense, so that he could curry favor with the Far Right and the Karl Rove group (do not even mention his inexlicable running mate choice). In 2012, Mitt Romney is globbing on to the "let's just kick ass" foreign policy of the Bush Years, no matter how unworkable or nonsensical it may be. So the idea that we who have served this nation in the military are automatically in the court of the current Republican gang is questionable at best. When the GOP wakes up and moves back to its centrist base (yes, Lincoln was a centrist who had the guts to stand up to his commanders) then perhaps more retired officers like me will support the party. Until then, I cannot in good conscience do so.



I know a lot of military families and personnel via my husband.  They are not in the back pockets of the Republicans, by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Someone can be exceptionally patriotic, and be gullible at the same time.   Supporting the country is patriotic.  Believing that obama has done a good job as president is being gullible.



^Plotting treason against her country and thinks it's fine and dandy to do so.


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



I'm in the 53%, and I'm going to be voting for Obama.  The above comments are the sort of thinking that is going to cost the Republicans this election.


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

del said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



We both know that, the argument is absurd. The better question is what exactly about our Country, are We as, Individuals, bearing Allegiance to? Authority without cause, qualification, and consent, should be of concern to all Patriots, no? The question has always been, "Where is the line of distinction drawn?" Constitutionally, there is Intent, Rule of Law, and Due Process. When we resort to Imagination to Divine what clearly is not there in the first place, to impose new powers, we circumvent, don't we. Why not instead, learn to play by the rules?


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Someone can be exceptionally patriotic, and be gullible at the same time.   Supporting the country is patriotic.  Believing that obama has done a good job as president is being gullible.
> ...



;lmao:


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> We both know that, the argument is absurd. The better question is what exactly about our Country, are We as, Individuals, bearing Allegiance to? Authority without cause, qualification, and consent, should be of concern to all Patriots, no? The question has always been, "Where is the line of distinction drawn?" Constitutionally, there is Intent, Rule of Law, and Due Process. When we resort to Imagination to Divine what clearly is not there in the first place, to impose new powers, we circumvent, don't we. Why not instead, learn to play by the rules?



So, you were a fan of the Patriot Act?


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

del said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have questioned Authority pretty much my whole life.


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



no offense, but if you think a romney presidency will achieve anything like that, you're delusional


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I wish I were joking.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

My assumption has always been that most military and their family were at one point in the back-pocket of Republicans, before they started sending them to die all over the middle east. 

I think now, as Catz has illustrated, many families want their men and women back home, and are fed up with this conflict that seems to have no end in sight. They know Romney will have them in Iran before long.


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > catzmeow said:
> ...



it's only treason

what's the big deal?


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> This is a wonderful strategy! Mitt could claim the 47% of Americans he despises, including seniors and military members and the disabled, are not real patriots!
> 
> Appealing to patriotism is a common right wing strategy. It worked for Bush. It worked for Hitler.



Kinda reminds one of Gov. Mooseburger's "real America" comment, doesn't it?


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

del said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



It's really no different from jaywalking.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Someone can be exceptionally patriotic, and be gullible at the same time.   Supporting the country is patriotic.  Believing that obama has done a good job as president is being gullible.
> ...



One could say the same thing about the French Resistance and its rebellion against the Vichy government!  Or the founders against the Crown.

I would never plot treason against the country.   I am actually in no position to plot anything.  I simply do not see opposition to the presidebt as treason since he is more treasonous than anything else.   The presidebt is not the country.  The two are not synonymous.

Those who support the person who is the most treasonous of all, simply because he is in the seat of power are collaborators.    They imagine themselves to be far more patriotic than anyone else, but they are in the end, merely collaborators.


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Do you know what I'm loyal to?  I'm loyal to my fellow countrymen and women, who vote their consciences in these elections.  I'm loyal to the process of democratic elections, a process that has served us well for the past 250 years.  As a result of my loyalties to my countrymen and this country, I don't demean or dismiss people who vote differently than I do, with the intended goal of undermining our democracy.   Further, I am loyal to the rule of law and the bill of rights and our elected leaders, regardless of what party they represent.

Clearly, some of you aren't.  And, if you intend to engage in a revolution against the people *that all of us have chosen to lead this country*, and you rise up against them, I want you to know that you are rising up against all of us, and you will be crushed like the cockroaches of the south were the last time people plotted against this country.  Your homes will be destroyed, your land will be strewn with salt, and your dead bodies will be given to the dogs.

I would not take such talk lightly, if I were you.


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > We both know that, the argument is absurd. The better question is what exactly about our Country, are We as, Individuals, bearing Allegiance to? Authority without cause, qualification, and consent, should be of concern to all Patriots, no? The question has always been, "Where is the line of distinction drawn?" Constitutionally, there is Intent, Rule of Law, and Due Process. When we resort to Imagination to Divine what clearly is not there in the first place, to impose new powers, we circumvent, don't we. Why not instead, learn to play by the rules?
> ...



Parts of it. I grew up in a Volunteer Fire Department. I learned young about Emergency Response, Police and Fire Scenes. I also understood that such Authority was based on Circumstance, not Lust for Power, and that, when the situation was resolved, Civil Liberty was restored. Dealing with who has what authority, and to what extent, is as critical, as showing up. The only way to look at the Constitutionality of the Patriot Act, is point by point. Those Coast Guard Helicopters that saved Thousands during Katrina, where do you think they came from? What do you think was responsible for revamping the Coast Guard?


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



The most treasonous act of all is supporting that which empowers the state.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

Romney doesn't despise the 47% of the country that would never vote for him.  He merely recognizes that 47% of the nation is democrat and are not likely to be persuaded by promises of lower taxes.

He was right.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Romney doesn't despise the 47% of the country that would never vote for him.  He merely recognizes that 47% of the nation is democrat and are not likely to be persuaded by promises of lower taxes.
> 
> He was right.



No, he wasn't.

47%-ish may vote Democrat, but it isn't because they don't pay taxes.

Only a moron believes that.


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> One could say the same thing about the French Resistance and its rebellion against the Vichy government!  Or the founders against the Crown.
> 
> I would never plot treason against the country.   I am actually in no position to plot anything.  I simply do not see opposition to the presidebt as treason since he is more treasonous than anything else.   The presidebt is not the country.  The two are not synonymous.
> 
> Those who support the person who is the most treasonous of all, simply because he is in the seat of power are collaborators.    They imagine themselves to be far more patriotic than anyone else, but they are in the end, merely collaborators.



The president was elected by your fellow citizens.  Rising up against a democractically elected leader, who your countrymen have selected, is rising up against all of us and our country's democratic traditions.  When the far left advocated similar tactics during the Bush administration, I found it equally reprehensible.

I suspect you lack the stones to actually serve in the military or in any other capacity, and that you are as usual talking out of your ass.  I hope you're doing so from a mental health facility, where you properly belong.


----------



## del (Sep 25, 2012)

Intense said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



so that's the only way the coasties could have gotten more money?

giving away our freedom?

dude, that dog don't hunt


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> My assumption has always been that most military and their family were at one point in the back-pocket of Republicans, before they started sending them to die all over the middle east.
> 
> I think now, as Catz has illustrated, many families want their men and women back home, and are fed up with this conflict that seems to have no end in sight. They know Romney will have them in Iran before long.



Coming from a strongly military family, I neither hear that nor do the military in my family hear that.  I only hear it from the left who hear what they want to hear.  And don't bother saying I'm the one who hears what I want to hear, I argue with them ... against ... the wars and why we are in them.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 25, 2012)

*Anyone remember this short-lived stunt by the Limbaugh crowd?*


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> My assumption has always been that most military and their family were at one point in the back-pocket of Republicans, before they started sending them to die all over the middle east.
> 
> I think now, as Catz has illustrated, many families want their men and women back home, and are fed up with this conflict that seems to have no end in sight. They know Romney will have them in Iran before long.



It took obama to change the rules to increase the casualties.   For that purpose.  Just like he has reduced troop strength to eliminate the ability of our military to defend themselves.  

I agree, obama would not have us in Iran, he believes in surrender being the only appropriate retaliatory act to any attack.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 25, 2012)

editec said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will win the election...just sayin
> ...



The only thing he's patriotic to is money.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > My assumption has always been that most military and their family were at one point in the back-pocket of Republicans, before they started sending them to die all over the middle east.
> ...



I didn't just make that up. I thank your family for their dedication to the country, but it's only one family as far as opinions go.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > My assumption has always been that most military and their family were at one point in the back-pocket of Republicans, before they started sending them to die all over the middle east.
> ...



Iran won't be attacking us unprovoked. 

But when you view the US as forever innocent I'm sure you'll see it as unprovoked.


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 25, 2012)

Mr Clean said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Shouldn't be so hard on the guy, though. He's just trying to make this country safe for the poor, put-upon wealthy folks so they don't just to take their balls and go play elsewhere.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Actually as I said, it's not "one family."  It's one family and everyone they know.  The polls show active and retired military are strongly supporting Romney.  You're the one making ridiculous claims with a dearth of support.

I understand why the military don't want to lose in the middle east, but I don't understand why they don't want to change the mission.  They don't see it like you and I do.  Recognize that, don't deny reality just because it serves your political objective.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Iran won't attack us unprovoked!  Did you just say that?   Newsflash, our EXISTENCE provokes them!   They are religious fanatics.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Actually I believe it's Israel's existence. I know sometimes you folks get the two confused.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..








I can do with less patriotism, its an unnatural, irrational, and harmful way to run a government for the people. A war, its your Patriotic duty for the group you live with along with some oversight.​​


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



That's great dude. 

I'm not trying to claim all military personnel are either for or against Obama or Romney. 

I leave the generalizations up to you.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



"Strongly supporting" is a "generalization?"   You really are not capable of not being a useless dick, are you?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Useless dick > blubbering retard


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



That's why muslims call us the Great Satan and Israel the Little Satan!   I understand.  You believe that if we hand Israel over for destruction it will bring peace to the world.   That would be wrong, but you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I'll let you rate your faults.   Your lofty standard for yourself is that if anyone in the military questions Romney, then the military questions Romney.  If the majority of the military question Obama, it's irrelevant.  Blubbering retard and useless dick would both apply to that one, so you're going to have to rate them on some other issue.  When are you one but not the other?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



I think the only thing that puts us in the position of near war with Iran is Israel. 

I like how you jumped from war with Iran to world peace. 

Yeah, that's what I meant to say.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Are you sure? You have an opinion for everything else.


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



My family is also military, and we see it differently.  

Please post the polls that you claim exist.

This is an interesting article on the subject:



> Veterans and active-military members vote as voters. When it comes to picking a president, they care about jobs, health insurance, and other kitchen-table issues &#8211; just like everyone else.
> 
> Consider that veterans narrowly favored Bill Clinton, who some called a draft dodger, over World War II hero George H.W. Bush in 1992, while Bush&#8217;s son won the military vote in 2004 by 16 percentage points against decorated Vietnam veteran John Kerry. Republican John McCain, who survived captivity in Vietnam, won the military vote in 2008, but only by 10 percentage points.
> 
> &#8220;There&#8217;s this idea that veterans have a shared outlook and interests, but voting behavior is usually explained by other factors, like party affiliation, ideology and religion,&#8217;&#8217; said Benjamin Bishin, an associate professor at the University of California-Riverside, who studied exit poll results from more than 20 elections between 1992 and 2002.



A 'Military Vote' That Doesn't Really Exist - NationalJournal.com

I haven't seen any recent polls of military personnel/veterans, and the ones I could find, from May, are split in their findings.

The Reuters poll shows veterans supporting Obama.
Interactive: Weary warriors favor Obama | Reuters

The Gallop poll shows veterans supporting Romney.
Veterans Give Romney Big Lead Over Obama

One thing that's interesting in both polls is the large number of undecided military voters.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



I usually think so, but you found the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Talk to catz about it, she can speak from a similar perspective as you while having a different opinion. I know how much you enjoy that.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Sep 25, 2012)

I see we've reached the 'last refuge of a scoundrel' phase of the campaign.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

There is no "patriotic vote".   There are people who consider themselves equally as patriotic on both sides.


----------



## rdean (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



That wouldn't be Republicans.  They hate at least 47% of the country.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> I haven't seen any recent polls of military personnel/veterans, and the ones I could find, from May, are split in their findings



Your best poll gave a sitting President a 5 point lead over a guy who was at that point still contending for the Republican nomination with undecideds at 4 times the difference.  Wow, I'm unimpressed.  When the nomination is still in contention and for a time thereafter, the supporters of other Republicans frequently won't commit to supporting other candidates over their candidate.  As Obama showed against Hillary 4 years ago, that doesn't last to the election.


----------



## Listening (Sep 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will win the election...just sayin
> ...



Funny how you determine that something is "hate".

You've been a low-brow moron from day one.

Can you please tell us where you were educated so we can write on your behalf and suggest that they give you your money back.....you were really screwed.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Doesn't your room just reek right now from the smell of overt hypocrisy?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Let me know when you have something substantial to add.


----------



## Listening (Sep 25, 2012)

NYcarbineer said:


> I see we've reached the 'last refuge of a scoundrel' phase of the campaign.



No, Obama hit that point about six months ago.


----------



## kaz (Sep 25, 2012)

bobcollum said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> > bobcollum said:
> ...



Wow, that's exactly what I was going to say to you...


----------



## EriktheRed (Sep 25, 2012)

Listening said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > I see we've reached the 'last refuge of a scoundrel' phase of the campaign.
> ...



Really?  He started talking up patriotism 6 months ago?


----------



## bobcollum (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> bobcollum said:
> 
> 
> > kaz said:
> ...



Learn to think faster.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



Patriotism means different things to different people, and I agree with your definition, Lumpy 1.

However, my favorite poet, playwright and wit, Oscar Wilde, who happened also to be a socialist, wrote this of patriotism: 

"Patriotism is the virtue of the vicious."


----------



## catzmeow (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> Your best poll gave a sitting President a 5 point lead over a guy who was at that point still contending for the Republican nomination with undecideds at 4 times the difference.  Wow, I'm unimpressed.  When the nomination is still in contention and for a time thereafter, the supporters of other Republicans frequently won't commit to supporting other candidates over their candidate.  As Obama showed against Hillary 4 years ago, that doesn't last to the election.



Your poll is 5 months out of date.  Talk to me when you have current data.


----------



## Intense (Sep 25, 2012)

rdean said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will win the election...just sayin
> ...



You are projecting.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Here's a group of patriots who won't be voting for Obama - and, I'm one of them -> Veterans retreating from Barack Obama - Darren Samuelsohn - POLITICO.com



As you've told us, you're voting for Romney because you want your government pension checks to increase. You are a True Patriot!


----------



## Wry Catcher (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



Why would someone who loves our country and supports its authority and interests vote for someone who invests in foreign companies and banks; attacks 47% of our citizens; hides his income tax records; plunders businesses and 'earns' enormous profits by sending hard working employees and their families to the bread lines?


----------



## Ravi (Sep 25, 2012)

kaz said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > This is a wonderful strategy! Mitt could claim the 47% of Americans he despises, including seniors and military members and the disabled, are not real patriots!
> ...



Thanks for the pos rep.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 25, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> I really don't get this meme at all. Who is it that is supposedly more or less patriotic than anyone else?



Just meaningless banner bangin of slogans.  Probably has the MelGibson movie "The Patriot" locked on reply, so can masturbate from verbal stimulation.  Patriotism is about an individual's character.  To live up to these slogans equally and fairly to all people.  Slogans like freedom, rights, patriotism, equal rights, freedom of choice , as to control your own body is the embodiment of the simple meaning of the words.  But using the word like freedom and then restricting a woman the freedom to control their own personal body.  These individuals failed to comprehend what the word means, even less comprehension of the word patriotic!


----------



## rdean (Sep 25, 2012)

Listening said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Why do you care?  Right wingers don't believe in education.  Rick Santorum says it's for "snobs" and Mitt Romney says we need "fewer" teachers.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

del said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Cut the tax leech some slack, it is arduous duty babysitting a bunch of Filipino cooks day in and day out as they fuck up the scrambled eggs.


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

It isn't the patriotic vote because everyone imagines themselves to be not only patriotic, but more patriotic than everyone else.

It's the Evangelical vote and that's one of the reasons obama will lose.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

I pay more in taxes each year than you nutsack liberals earn - COMBINED. 

Your "gravy train" of living off the government teat - i.e. Food Stamps courtesy of law abiding taxpayers like me - is coming to an end as soon as President Romney is inaugurated and former-President Obama is deported.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> I pay more in taxes each year than you nutsack liberals earn - COMBINED.
> 
> Your "gravy train" of living off the government teat - i.e. Food Stamps courtesy of law abiding taxpayers like me - is coming to an end as soon as President Romney is inaugurated and former-President Obama is deported.





I never realized glory holes pay so well


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

rightwinger said:


> I never realized glory holes pay so well



Put a dick back into that pole-smoker of yours and STFU, you un-American, non-patriotic, non-serving pussy asswipe.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> I pay more in taxes each year than you nutsack liberals earn - COMBINED.
> 
> Your "gravy train" of living off the government teat - i.e. Food Stamps courtesy of law abiding taxpayers like me - is coming to an end as soon as President Romney is inaugurated and former-President Obama is deported.



Sure you do warbler, sure you do.
It must grate to have to pay taxes on that entitled income.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> I pay more in taxes each year than you nutsack liberals earn - COMBINED.
> 
> Your "gravy train" of living off the government teat - i.e. Food Stamps courtesy of law abiding taxpayers like me - is coming to an end as soon as President Romney is inaugurated and former-President Obama is deported.



Ironic coming from the guy who is unemployed and lives off the government. You actually want MORE government money too. How the fuck do you rationalize anything you say?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Ironic coming from the guy who is unemployed and lives off the government. You actually want MORE government money too. How the fuck do you rationalize anything you say?



Ironic how you pull shit out of your ass. 

Pssst... your Food Stamp days are numbered, asswipe.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > Ironic coming from the guy who is unemployed and lives off the government. You actually want MORE government money too. How the fuck do you rationalize anything you say?
> ...



So you don't receive a regular check from the government?


----------



## Katzndogz (Sep 25, 2012)

Romney pays tons more in taxes than most people earn.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Romney pays tons more in taxes than most people earn.


I don't begrudge him a nickle of what he has, and would like to see him keep more of it.
Nor do I begrudge him the opportunity to be our next elected Caesar, I just cannot see giving my vote to him in his quest.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, this tax paying, patriotic *veteran* will be voting for President Obama again.

America, fuck yeah!!!


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> So you don't receive a regular check from the government?



No, it's a direct deposit, nutsack. 

Do your Food Stamps work like a credit card?


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> Well, this tax paying, patriotic *veteran* will be voting for President Obama again.
> 
> America, fuck yeah!!!



Licking pussy onboard a tender is not very honorable. 

But, to each his own, I guess.


----------



## mamooth (Sep 25, 2012)

About 20% of the population is simply not going to accept the election outcome. They're going to swear that it obviously had to have been nationwide Democratic vote fraud that resulted in Obama and the Democratics doing well, and that thus the government is illegitimate.

Even more sad for them, this is as good as it's ever going to be again for the GOP. The social issues that they rally their base with, like gay marriage, are becoming mainstream along the Democratic lines. The old white people that compose the GOP base are dying and not being replaced. And in 2016, assuming the Democratics run a white candidate for president, the Republicans won't be able to rally their base by stoking racial fears. Even if that only makes a few percent difference in turnout, that becomes a huge effect on the national scale.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this tax paying, patriotic *veteran* will be voting for President Obama again.
> ...



You tell 'em warbler, your life on the messdecks, now that's where the real honor is.


----------



## Warrior102 (Sep 25, 2012)

JWBooth said:


> You tell 'em warbler, your life on the messdecks, now that's where the real honor is.



Hell, a guy cleaning shitters on a tin can has more honorable service that you'll ever have, you polesmoking little asswipe.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > You tell 'em warbler, your life on the messdecks, now that's where the real honor is.
> ...


Hey fag biker boy, since you haven't the stones to receive pm's, my reply to your neg rep is lost to the ether. Say, those years of late night showers in the goat locker were just the thing after a long day of watching the Flips ruin the meals. How many times did you have to go for chief before you made it, three, four?


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 25, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Romney pays tons more in taxes than most people earn.



Thats what being fucking rich means.


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> RDD_1210 said:
> 
> 
> > So you don't receive a regular check from the government?
> ...



LOL, So because it's a direct deposit, that makes it less hypocritical??? 

Seriously?


----------



## RDD_1210 (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior  - The only thing he's ever truly fought for was a bigger slice of that government money. That face of a true patriot.

It's ok though....he receives it as a direct deposit. Bwahahahahahaahh!


----------



## there4eyeM (Sep 25, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



Is it not at all presumptuous of this person to so define what a patriot is? 

But even this shoddy definition does not exclude anyone from voting for whomever she/he wishes, for what is authority and what are interests?

Those who protested for America against the war in Vietnam had their country's interests at heart. Those who resisted Bush's illegal war did the same.

On the other hand, many enter the armed services with little real consideration of ideals or dedication to a cause. It is the only job available, or, in Vietnam, they did not consider having a choice and followed along with what they were told they 'had' to do instead of thinking about what they could have done.

Refusing to fight for what is wrong is not cowardice. Fighting for what is wrong is not heroism.


----------



## JWBooth (Sep 25, 2012)

RDD_1210 said:


> Warrior  - The only thing he's ever truly fought for was a bigger slice of that government money. That face of a true patriot.
> 
> It's ok though....he receives it as a direct deposit. Bwahahahahahaahh!



He is by God entitled to ride on the backs of the taxpayer until his dirt nap begins, a right earned by hiding out in the galley for 20 years.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2012)

Ravi said:


> This is a wonderful strategy! Mitt could claim the 47% of Americans he despises, including seniors and military members and the disabled, are not real patriots!
> 
> Appealing to patriotism is a common right wing strategy. It worked for Bush. It worked for Hitler.



Dang.. this post couldn't be more wrong...far too much imagination..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2012)

ah.. memories...

You go into some of these small towns in Pennsylvania, and like a lot of small towns in the Midwest, the jobs have been gone now for 25 years and nothings replaced them, Obama said. And they fell through the Clinton Administration, and the Bush Administration, and each successive administration has said that somehow these communities are gonna regenerate and they have not. And its not surprising then they get bitter, they cling to guns or religion or antipathy to people who arent like them or anti-immigrant sentiment or anti-trade sentiment as a way to explain their frustrations.

Barrack Hussein Obama


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 25, 2012)

It's quite possible to love your country, be a patriot, support its authority and interest, vote for Romney and still be a Democrat.


----------



## Seawytch (Sep 25, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > Well, this tax paying, patriotic *veteran* will be voting for President Obama again.
> ...



Whew...good thing I never did that then.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 25, 2012)

catzmeow said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will win the election...just sayin
> ...



Based on what I've read your the worst kind of patriots.  And both of you should turn in your citizenship papers.  Why are you in this country? And I'm sure you did not come from the proper breeding stock, and may even have been breed as white trash.  What make you think for a moment  one or both of you from individually sacrificing and giving to the country makes you deserving of any respect or special treatment?  You must be some of the lowlife 47% crowd sucking off the country.  This all been said above, Thank You very very much for your service to the country. To be involved in the country like you both are, to even be question about your patriotism, seriously comes from ignorant individuals with an IQ of 45 and are the least patriotic people you can imagine.  Are totally disconnected from functional reality and completely delusional when it comes to rational mind bending thinking Remember if you must pull the gun, their are no rules now. btw: "I needed new chew toys"...PainInDaAss enjoys embarrassing myself...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 26, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


>


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 26, 2012)

Warrior102 said:


> Here's a group of patriots who won't be voting for Obama - and, I'm one of them -> Veterans retreating from Barack Obama - Darren Samuelsohn - POLITICO.com



Well, my dd214 states Honorable, and I will be voting for the President. As will most of the people that I work with in a steel mill. Many of them Vets, some of them combat Vets.


----------



## sfcalifornia (Sep 27, 2012)

Katzndogz said:


> Romney pays tons more in taxes than most people earn.



Well, no shit Sherlock.  That's because Romney earns more in a day than you'll earn in a lifetime.


----------



## CausingPAIN (Sep 27, 2012)

sfcalifornia said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Romney pays tons more in taxes than most people earn.
> ...



Before or after taxes, gross income?  Or adjusted income, too many possibilities here but poor nonetheless


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## midcan5 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



Patriots are government lovers? I thought patriots loved that ambiguous and hard to define thing called liberty and freedom? Thanks for clarification. See sig.




Old Rocks said:


> Well, my dd214 states Honorable, and I will be voting for the President. As will most of the people that I work with in a steel mill. Many of them Vets, some of them combat Vets.



Me too.


----------



## Luissa (Sep 29, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Stupid rules
> ...



Nope, I am a very patriotic person. Love my country. I also don't spend my time deciding who is really patriotic. 
Oh! And I do more for vets in an hour than you will do in a life time. 
PS that is a nice way of telling you your thread is stupid.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Yes, I'm sure You do...

It promoted discussion and many posted and seemed to enjoy it, some seemed threatened by it no doubt.

btw...my wife and I do as much as we can for the men/women serving


----------



## Luissa (Sep 29, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I found it offensive.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Well, you are a rather sensitive Gal...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 29, 2012)

Seawytch said:


> I really don't get this meme at all. Who is it that is supposedly more or less patriotic than anyone else?



Likely because its idiotic. 

Actually its an old canard of the right, well over 40 years old. 

It impugns the patriotism of non-conservatives and non-republicans, as their dedication to America is somehow suspect.


----------



## uscitizen (Sep 29, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



supports it's authority?

Like the partiot act?

Sounds like those who also like big government.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Seawytch said:
> 
> 
> > I really don't get this meme at all. Who is it that is supposedly more or less patriotic than anyone else?
> ...


----------



## Peach (Sep 29, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin
> 
> Patriot..one who loves his or her country and supports its authority and interests..



How was the Constitutional Convention; you write as though you were THERE!


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Peach said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will win the election...just sayin
> ...



..


----------



## Luissa (Sep 30, 2012)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Nothing to do with it. 
Claiming to be more patriotic is offensive. 
Why do you think you are more patriotic than me? Because you are republican?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Sep 30, 2012)

Luissa said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Where did I claim that.. ?

I'd admit to playing with many Democrats guilt/insecurity over the subject of patriotism though...

..and even then it's by their own admission...


----------



## Old Rocks (Sep 30, 2012)

Do tell. Like I said before, a dd214 that states Honorable, and I volunteered, was not drafted. Over my 50 years of working life I have done much voluntary community service, participated in local political campaingns, and raised a family. 

But assholes like you would impugn my patriotism in an effort to promote your political beliefs. Yet, I have said nothing impugning your patriotism simply because you see differant answers to our nations problems.

So why do you find it neccessary to impugn my patriotism and that of others? Are your arguements for your beliefs that weak? Are they lacking in logic to the point you have to resort to that kind of  nonsense?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> He will win the election...just sayin



What happened?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 24, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > He will win the election...just sayin
> ...



 4 more years of liberal Democratic Socialist Party failure...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 24, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


 
OBL dead, GM alive, gas below 2 a gallon, market climbing, 401k's restored....Bush a bad memory. 

Your bitching is hilarious....


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 24, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


And his blind partisanism is pathetic.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 25, 2015)

candycorn said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Your list is pathetic...7 years and that's all you got...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



nice spelling moron...


----------



## candycorn (Oct 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


 
Absolutely correct.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 25, 2015)

Lumpy 1 said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...


 
332-206.  I forgot that.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 25, 2015)

"the Patriotic Vote..'

lol

Just as moronic and ridiculous as when first posted.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Oct 25, 2015)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "the Patriotic Vote..'
> 
> lol
> 
> Just as moronic and ridiculous as when first posted.



Great, a critique by the most myopic melon head at the USMB...

You're post was # 169, interesting..


----------

